# Questions regarding rehandling a CCK KF2208 and KF2201.



## snowbrother (Apr 27, 2013)

So... I've never rehandled a knife before, but I desperately want to rehandled my CCK KF2208 and KF2201. I want to rehandled them in bloodwood (what I want to eventually get all of my knives rehandled in). The problem is that I can't seem to find any guides/videos/examples on how to rehandled a big bulky knife with the barrel style handles that these knives have. Has anyone done something like this or have an idea of how to approach it? I want To go with a cleaner profile. I have some woodworking skills, so I'm hoping that will help. I'm not too worried if I screw it up because they are fairly cheap knives.

I plan on using a cheap wood like some hickory or maple that I have lying around for a first couple of runs to figure it out.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 27, 2013)

most of those knife handles are just turned on a lathe. There should be a little piece of the tang bent at the back of the handle. Straighten that piece and pull the handle off, if it sticks, whack the handle from the blade side toward the rear with a hammer and it should come right off. Make your replacement handle to the size and shape you desire, drill a hole slightly smaller then the width of the tang through the middle of the handle. Take a propane torch and heat up the end of the tang until red hot and push it through the hole, tap it with a hammer until the end is nice and snug and bend over the tang to hold everything in place. If you are going more wa handled or western shaped, you can drill the hole the width of the tang and fill it with epoxy and push the blade in making sure it is straight and wait for it to dry. use more epoxy to fill in the gap and seal the end.


----------



## snowbrother (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you, that sounds a lot easier than I was expecting. I'm going to go more wa-style and add a bit more length to the handle. i use both knives a lot and every time I do, my pinky hangs off the handle because it is too short for my grip.


----------



## snowbrother (Apr 27, 2013)

I'll be sure to post pictures when I'm finished so I can get some feedback from you guys.


----------



## TB_London (Apr 27, 2013)

Here's mine
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/3923-CCK-rehandle?highlight=

The old handle was pretty tight so I split it with a chisel to remove it.

It's a fun project on a relatively cheap knife, good luck


----------



## snowbrother (Apr 27, 2013)

Nicely done. Dave is right, it looks nothing like a CCK anymore. Hopefully mine will come out looking half as good.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 27, 2013)

Some rehandles & western style on cleavers I don't care for.like the stocks better & I have wide hands,use pinch grip.

That said,Dave the handle you made looks comfortable,nice style.Is the bolster Horn or blkwood?


----------

